# poodle from a puppy mill



## ksammon (Aug 15, 2012)

My b/f i have talked alot about getting dog ...being that i grew up with dogs and my parents have a poodle and a my close friend has one i knew what dog i wanted ..so, we have been to every spca and etc in our state i have been looking outside the state with no luck i even went to a poodle rescue and that didn't work out ..i really wanted to rescue ..i wanted in older dog ..my b/f said he wasn't into older dog with "problems " and unknown parents ...So, after much debate i told him him ..ok i will look for a breeder ....i was against the whole breeder thing ...not every breeder is bad or out to make money .but one hears such bad stories and a few bad apples ruin the batch .so anyways i have a few questions ..

Please don't attack me 2much 

early this month at the beach in my state the spca/humane society busted a puppy mill saving about 100 dogs small breeds 

yorkies 
poodles 
etc..

NOW! the puppies are not up for adoption b/c there still under vet care and such ..i had wanted to adopt a poodle for a while ..and give the money to a cause 

NOW !! here is my question ..being that we know these pups didnt get the right care and the mother wasnt taken care of ..should i still think about adopting a puppy ? it might not be the size poodle i want its a mini not a standard ...

...now here is where am going to get attacked 

i feel in love with a puppy i saw yesterday from a lady who's poodles had pups ...she wasnt going to sell them but then starting giving them to ppl she knew ..i got her number from the akc website if that helps any ..i'm not up to date on sellers or breeders ...she answered all my questions and she gave me the number to her vet ...the mother did have bloat sometime after giving birth ..now in my case if i where to go with either ..pup ..they both can have problems ...but what's the differences...one from a known puppy mill and one from a family pet ?? i almost feel like i will be spending the same amount of money ..the puppy mill dog will have health problems and have to be treated with kid gloves ..no breeder or anyone can guarantee that a animal wont get sick ..ever ..but i guess am taking a changes either way ..nothing is 100% .

i dont support puppy mills or anything of the kind ...but i almost feel like either way breeder or rescue...i'm taking a gamble

...i was all for rescue and now am not sure


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm sorry, it's a little hard to understand what you are saying about the breeder. I am not sure what that situation is, but guessing it is a random person who's dog got pregnant and now she is giving the puppies away.

If so, I think you are taking an equal risk either way regarding health.


----------



## ksammon (Aug 15, 2012)

PaddleAddict said:


> I'm sorry, it's a little hard to understand what you are saying about the breeder. I am not sure what that situation is, but guessing it is a random person who's dog got pregnant and now she is giving the puppies away.
> 
> If so, I think you are taking an equal risk either way regarding health.


yes, am sorry i wasnt clear ....yes, the owner's dog got pregnant ..and she's selling the puppies ...now with both causes there can be risk ....the puppy mill dogs even with the care there given now cant fix the problems from before so either there is risk


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

If you get the dog from the lady you will be supporting her and her breeding practices. Oops or not she may say "those pups made people happy maybe we should do it again". I don't think that is what you want to do. The dam bloating is not good either. You could go with the rescue puppy mill dogs. But it sounds like a little dog is not what you really want. But you don't know they will have problems either. They could, I understand. In your situation I personally would look a little further away at rescues first. If that doesn't work out I would find a breeder with tested dogs and get a family member that will work out (best chances anyway) with you. Putting out the word on a forum like this will help too. Maybe someone here has a line on a dog for you. Where are you located? I wish you good luck in your search and think it is great that you want to save a dog and give it a great home. I hope you find what you are looking for.


----------



## ksammon (Aug 15, 2012)

vtomblin said:


> If you get the dog from the lady you will be supporting her and her breeding practices. Oops or not she may say "those pups made people happy maybe we should do it again". I don't think that is what you want to do. The dam bloating is not good either. You could go with the rescue puppy mill dogs. But it sounds like a little dog is not what you really want. But you don't know they will have problems either. They could, I understand. In your situation I personally would look a little further away at rescues first. If that doesn't work out I would find a breeder with tested dogs and get a family member that will work out (best chances anyway) with you. Putting out the word on a forum like this will help too. Maybe someone here has a line on a dog for you. Where are you located? I wish you good luck in your search and think it is great that you want to save a dog and give it a great home. I hope you find what you are looking for.


She told me that she had mini poodles one boy and one girl for 16 years and nothing ever happened ...after they died she got two standards there about 6-7years old ...she told me she fixed the mother i live in north carolina ..i guess its hard when u fall in love with the wrong animal


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

I hear you about falling in love with puppies! Have you checked out Carolina Poodle Rescue? Carolina Poodle Rescue Poodle They do good work. Good luck!


----------



## ksammon (Aug 15, 2012)

vtomblin said:


> I hear you about falling in love with puppies! Have you checked out Carolina Poodle Rescue? Carolina Poodle Rescue Poodle They do good work. Good luck!


i did that is the 1st place i went i got rejected bc am not married to my b/f


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

ksammon said:


> ..i guess its hard when u fall in love with the wrong animal


Puppies should never be an impulse buy. You will have this dog hopefully for at least the next 10 to 12 years, maybe even 15 or more if you get a smaller dog. 

I realize that whole "fall in love with a puppy thing" but you are really falling in love with the idea of that puppy. You don't know that puppy. I have seen people on this forum "fall in love with a puppy" only by seeing a photo of the puppy.

If you are serious about getting a dog, I would slow down. There will ALWAYS be puppies available. Don't make an impulsive, emotional decision. Really consider what you want and need from a puppy or dog. 

Also, if I may, it sounds like you feel strongly about rescuing an older dog. I would not abandon that desire lightly just because your boyfriend wants a puppy. Since you are not married, you might not be with your boyfriend forever, but the dog you will have for as long as it lives. Make sure when you buy and/or adopt that you pay for the dog all in your own name (like with a personal check and keep a copy of it) "just in case" you and BF do break up and you want to retain ownership of this dog. I know nobody EVER thinks they will break up, but it happens all the time, so just be realistic.


----------



## ksammon (Aug 15, 2012)

PaddleAddict said:


> Puppies should never be an impulse buy. You will have this dog hopefully for at least the next 10 to 12 years, maybe even 15 or more if you get a smaller dog.
> 
> I realize that whole "fall in love with a puppy thing" but you are really falling in love with the idea of that puppy. You don't know that puppy. I have seen people on this forum "fall in love with a puppy" only by seeing a photo of the puppy.
> 
> ...


oh ya ..50 percent of marriages end in divorce!!!! ...
I brought up the idea of a dog ...its not something i take lightly...it's been like a year or so.... i wanted a rescue b/c i thought is was the right thing to do ...still do ...i just never realize that i wont find the breed i wanted with the 1000 of dogs in shelters and places i thought when the time came i would have something but it hasn't been its been one heart brake after the other .


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

ksammon said:


> oh ya ..50 percent of marriages end in divorce!!!! .


Well, this is true. If my husband ever leaves me I am keeping the dog!

I only brought it up because I once (many years ago) lived with a boyfriend and we decided to get a puppy. Well, when we broke up and I moved out, we tried to "share" the dog, but that did not work. He ended up keeping him and it was very hard to walk away from a dog that you raised from a puppy. Just my experience.


----------



## zyrcona (Jan 9, 2011)

ksammon said:


> i did that is the 1st place i went i got rejected bc am not married to my b/f


This is appalling, and TBH I'm not exactly surprised from what I have personally experienced and heard from a lot of people who have dogs from shelters. Why is it OK for them to do this? Would it be OK if they rejected you because you were black, or gay, or transsexual, or a Hindu? How does your marital status with your partner make any difference to how you can care for a dog? Why is it that these people can discriminate like this, whereas in any other area of life they would be taken to court?

If you get any puppy from a shelter, it's unlikely to have come from a careful breeder, because responsible breeders will always take back and rehome privately a dog they have bred that the original buyer can no longer look after for whatever reason. Most dogs found in shelters come originally from unscrupulous breeders or accidental breeders, but the point of getting a dog from a shelter is that you are giving a chance to a disadvantaged dog without supporting an unscrupulous breeder with your money. If the dog is older, you will also have more of an idea about its health and temperament, so this does compensate a bit for it.

Health testing also cannot guarantee against conditions like bloat. Researching pedigrees carefully may help to reduce the risk, but any large breed dog has the potential to bloat.

Getting one of the puppies surrendered by the mill from the shelter is perfectly morally acceptable.  You are still giving a home to a disadvantaged dog, and the money will be going to the shelter and not the mill. I would not take the free accident puppy and if I were you, I would suggest to this lady that she surrenders her puppies to a shelter rather than giving them away to strangers for free, as the shelter will vet the potential homes, and free puppies tend to attract vile customers who want them for dogfighting or to feed to large constrictors. :-(

Alternatively, you could look for a breeder with a returned dog to rehome (will generally cost a lot less than a puppy, even if it is a slightly older pup), or a litter from a decent breeder who health tests the parents.


----------



## ksammon (Aug 15, 2012)

zyrcona said:


> This is appalling, and TBH I'm not exactly surprised from what I have personally experienced and heard from a lot of people who have dogs from shelters. Why is it OK for them to do this? Would it be OK if they rejected you because you were black, or gay, or transsexual, or a Hindu? How does your marital status with your partner make any difference to how you can care for a dog? Why is it that these people can discriminate like this, whereas in any other area of life they would be taken to court?
> 
> If you get any puppy from a shelter, it's unlikely to have come from a careful breeder, because responsible breeders will always take back and rehome privately a dog they have bred that the original buyer can no longer look after for whatever reason. Most dogs found in shelters come originally from unscrupulous breeders or accidental breeders, but the point of getting a dog from a shelter is that you are giving a chance to a disadvantaged dog without supporting an unscrupulous breeder with your money. If the dog is older, you will also have more of an idea about its health and temperament, so this does compensate a bit for it.
> 
> ...


my b/f was so mad ..he's like i had it where to a breeder plus i wanted a puppy from the start ...

the lady did want to see my home and where i live ..


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

zyrcona said:


> Why is it OK for them to do this?


Rescues do it because they receive so many dogs from couples who split up and drop the dog at a shelter. This is one predictor of people who are likely to create "yo-yo" dogs.

I don't think couples should ever apply jointly for a dog, not because of possible discrimination, but because there are many unhappy endings in relationships. Many problems are sorted out when each dog belongs to ONE family member.


----------



## ksammon (Aug 15, 2012)

tortoise said:


> Rescues do it because they receive so many dogs from couples who split up and drop the dog at a shelter. This is one predictor of people who are likely to create "yo-yo" dogs.
> 
> I don't think couples should ever apply jointly for a dog, not because of possible discrimination, but because there are many unhappy endings in relationships. Many problems are sorted out when each dog belongs to ONE family member.


your including that to married ppl 2 right ?


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

ksammon said:


> your including that to married ppl 2 right ?


Yes. If I get a dog it is MY dog, regardless of my relationship status.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I know of a Mini Parti that needs a home. My fellow NC groomer I believe just rescued it just from & I believe she has another rescue they took off of Craigslist. If you want more info please contact me or go onto Facebook & contact Ashley Hanes or Kelly (darn forgot how to spell her last name) both in NC & do rescue work over by Hickory & Greensboro area.


----------



## ksammon (Aug 15, 2012)

3dogs said:


> I know of a Mini Parti that needs a home. My fellow NC groomer I believe just rescued it just from & I believe she has another rescue they took off of Craigslist. If you want more info please contact me or go onto Facebook & contact Ashley Hanes or Kelly (darn forgot how to spell her last name) both in NC & do rescue work over by Hickory & Greensboro area.


is it a standard?


----------



## zyrcona (Jan 9, 2011)

I am married, and my dogs are mine. 

But before I was married, there was no difference in my relationship with my partner. Plenty of couples who are not married are in serious, permanent relationships, and plenty of married people get divorced. I think if they will let a married couple buy a dog, it's discrimination not to let an equivalent couple who don't have a ring and a bit of paper have one.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

zyrcona said:


> This is appalling, and TBH I'm not exactly surprised from what I have personally experienced and heard from a lot of people who have dogs from shelters. Why is it OK for them to do this? Would it be OK if they rejected you because you were black, or gay, or transsexual, or a Hindu? How does your marital status with your partner make any difference to how you can care for a dog? Why is it that these people can discriminate like this, whereas in any other area of life they would be taken to court?


I completely agree with this. I can only assume it is because it is in the bible belt. It's disgusting. Because they are a private organization, they can discriminate, but you can bet if I lived there, I would bring it to media attention and get them hung out to dry. I hate people that act like this. It is like the boyscouts who are allowed to discriminate, too. Anything organization attached to religion - watch out. Some of those people are koo koo. 

I have kept my mouth shut about that organization because people on this forum seem to think they are some kind of wonderful place, but I have always seen them in a different light. 

Sometimes the very best pet owners are the young and unattached. I think the poster should go to the humane society and ask to be notified when a poodle comes in. Thank goodness spca's are public and by law cannot discriminate.


----------



## MyMiles (Apr 21, 2012)

I think you should hold off on both. It sounds like you're still torn on what you really want, and it's not fair to anyone to commit to a dog you aren't 100% sure about. My Mom always told me that "Decide what you want - if you wait long enough it will turn up." ..this advise saved me from a few bad dog decisions and lots of money on shoe purchases.  

Once I decided to adopt a dog, it took me about 4 months of daily searching to find the dog for me. I was turned down by several rescues, met and decided against a couple other dogs, and finally drove 2 hours just to meet Miles before deciding to take him home. It was a long process, but I have no regrets. 

It sounds like you're not entirely sold on either of your options right now. You and your bf should come to an agreement, and hold out for something that you both can feel good about.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

I think you feel torn because you want to fulfill the desire for a dog so badly. I can feel the stress and pressure from your post, and sounds like you want to please everyone but yourself. I think if you wait, you will stumble across the perfect dog for you. I know it's painful to be patient because every dog sounds like a great opportunity. Have you looked at Poodle Rescue of Houston? I know they are far but they have great dogs and will work with people. They did not ask me any personal questions (not sure if it's cause they knew me from volunteering). I waited four years for the right dog. When we decided to get a dog, I dragged my feet cause I wanted the right personality to pop up. Someone told me to go look at some poodle puppies up for adoption. I really didn't expect to adopt anything at the time, but as soon as I interacted with one in the kennel, I just knew that was "my dog"* - as cliche as it sounds. I figure if you have doubts about a decision, it's best to wait until it feels right.

*i waited so long to get a dog because I first lived in apartments, and did not have the time to dedicate to exercise. I waited till I moved into a house. After fostering four puppies with different personality traits, I knew the exact temperament I wanted. Then a year later decided on the breed. I knew Leroy was the dog for me just based on how I felt when he was with me. Reminded me of the one puppy whose personality I was drawn to. Wish I could know what their Volhard puppy scores would be, but it was based on a gut instinct. I know you will feel it with the right dog.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

On the other end of the spectrum - you don't always have to have that "love at first sight" with roses and puppy dog tails feeling with a dog to know the dog is for you. 

The way I got my second dog (Louis the Havanese) was different. I got him sight unseen. Didn't know much about his personality. Just knew he was an adult and not potty trained! Yikes! I also wavered so much on whether to get him or not. I just really wanted another dog, and I specifically wanted the breed. I was very indecisive but made a firm choice last minute to get him because I knew I could take care of him. The husband wasn't too happy with me when I brought him home. I thought we had discussed we were getting another dog but somehow in his mind it was the end of the discussion to add another dog. Oops! Louis's from a reputable breeder but he has some weird quirks and is shy/fearful. I figured just cause he's from a great breeder, everything would check out. That wasn't the case! I did question myself the first few months if I made the right decision because housetraining was a nightmare. But now I can't imagine life without the little guy. Make sure the dog you choose is in line with your values. It will work out. Don't let people feel guilty for the things you want.


----------



## Bunny (Jun 14, 2012)

Wow, that's crazy about asking about marital status, and I'm in Alabama, the true heart of the Bible Belt! LOL. Maybe it's because I'm old, but they didn't ask me at all. Mine is a shelter dog; I think she was picked up by the dog catcher, so we have no idea at all about her heritage or background. She was being fostered and I spoke with the foster mom at some length.

She was in front of PetSmart on Saturday - Sav-a-Pet is there every week with dogs. I'm sure they're quite careful about impulse purchases, since all the dogs are adorable, of course.


----------



## roulette (Feb 18, 2011)

I honestly believe that poodles have a way of finding their "people". Be patient, keep your mind(s) open, and when it is right, both you and your BF will know it. Not all rescues or "backyard" pups have issues, I have rescued many critters (I live in a rural area, and I don't get to choose who to rescue- folks drop them off on the road,and they "find" me). I have never regretted a one of them. Make a decision based on love, and you just can't go wrong.


----------



## dogs123 (Jun 14, 2012)

To either purchase or rescue a dog must come from the heart....
I always told my daughters to never have a baby unless that baby is the most important thing in your life...above all else.

I feel that same about dogs....never get one unless it is one of the most important things in your life, and you are commited to it for the rest of your life....

I strongly disagree with the rescue that will not allow you to adopt because you are not married.....ridiculous! I have never heard of such a thing....
My daughter, 27, adopted a french bulldog 5 yrs. ago from a rescue, and she was not married, but living with her boyfriend...that dog is her everything....they broke up, but she kept her dog....same with a divorce....when it happens, whoever adopted the dog or purchased the dog gets to keep it....

I sounds like maybe you should wait and think the matter over on WHY you want a dog....then think about what YOU really want....it should be a passion....and realize the commitment....


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

I agree with dogs123, if you answer the WHY questions first, I think you will discover WHAT will make you happy! Good luck with your decision!


----------



## Cailin77 (Jul 21, 2012)

3dogs said:


> I know of a Mini Parti that needs a home. My fellow NC groomer I believe just rescued it just from & I believe she has another rescue they took off of Craigslist. If you want more info please contact me or go onto Facebook & contact Ashley Hanes or Kelly (darn forgot how to spell her last name) both in NC & do rescue work over by Hickory & Greensboro area.


I think the original poster is looking for a standard... But I'm looking for a mini. I live in New England, but would travel for the right dog. Can you give me more info?


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

ksammon said:


> i did that is the 1st place i went i got rejected bc am not married to my b/f


I have NOT read this entire thread, so sorry if this has already been addressed, but I think you must have spoken with the wrong person or misunderstood. I adopted my parti girl, Nova, from CPR last year. I am single, under 25, didn't own my own house or have a fenced in yard, and lived with my boyfriend + another female roommate, neither of whom I was married to. They were the single most understanding rescue I contacted and were willing to work with me to find the right dog for my situation. I really think you should contact them again. They often have standards available that are "owner surrenders" and may not have come from the best breeders, but didn't come from puppy mills either. Such was the case with my Nova.

ETA I just finished reading the entire thread. Everyone, PLEASE don't assume this is the way CPR operates. Everyone that I have spoken to has had nothing but positive experiences with this organization. I really believe there was a misunderstanding involved here, or something that we may all be unaware of. 

Also, ksammon, there are several very good breeders in North Carolina and even a few in North GA. I think you need to broaden your perspective and reach out to more people. I also second the opinion that you should wait and not get either of the dogs you are speaking of, as it really sounds like neither of them are really what you are looking for. If you want specific names of breeders, please feel free to PM me and I will give you some names to contact.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Have you decided on a dog, ksammon? Whatever you decide, don't worry about disappointing anyone, there's a lot to learn on this forum and we're all here because we love the breed!


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I have a CPR Spoo & the organization was a pleasing process. I had a child under their "age" requirements, & I was looking for a Mini but was open to a small Standard. We were approved even with an underage child because we had dogs & he had been raised with dogs since the day he was born. When we went to look at the dogs at the farm they were very busy getting the puppies adopted out but it was worth the wait. We took the whole family including 4 dogs. 2 mini's I knew right away weren't for our busy family & when asked about adopting an active Spoo at first I was like no way but only if he was really small & they said yes he was a small Spoo & I insisted I wouldn't look unless he really was small. As soon as he strutted out the door I knew right then that was our dog. He met all 4 of our dogs no problems there, my DH renamed him on the spot & we left CPR with them. CPR has nothing to do with being in the "Bible Belt" just happens to have lots of acreage, caring people & a hefty network of people willing to drive dogs from all over NC, SC, Georgia & Tennesse to get Poodles out of shelters & to work with BYB to help close them down. When your mind is made up there are lots of shelters in NC that are kill shelters that get poodles in.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

3dogs said:


> CPR has nothing to do with being in the "Bible Belt"


Hurumph. 

What else would someone think when a young woman is told she can't adopt a poodle from them because she is living with her boyfriend and not married? I do hope I misunderstood because right now, I am angry with them. 

Sookie, you are a dog trainer.  Maybe that's why you 'qualified' with them.


----------



## Arcticfox (Dec 12, 2011)

outwest said:


> What else would someone think when a young woman is told she can't adopt a poodle from them because she is living with her boyfriend and not married? I do hope I misunderstood because right now, I am angry with them.


I think it has more to do with the messiness that can occur when couples split up and the dog either ends up back in the shelter or in a weird custody situation. They might think married couples are less likely to split than non-married ones but I wouldn't really bet on that... I agree with tortoise that no matter the relationship status, the dog should belong to one person, and that person gets the dog in the event of a breakup (unless they both agree to transfer ownership).


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

outwest said:


> Sookie, you are a dog trainer.  Maybe that's why you 'qualified' with them.


Maybe, but they made a LOT of exceptions for me. I feel like there has to be an underlying issue here that we may not be aware of. Like mentioned, custody of the dog is an issue. When I adopted Nova, I was adopting her. Yes, my bf had an opinion and yes, he lived with me, and still does, but she was MINE and there was no question of what would happen to her if we split. I think its a much different situation when "my boyfriend and I" are adopting a dog together. 

Not that marriage is a sure thing, of course, but is definitely more solid than simply dating someone. 

Regardless, I think the OP should try contacting them again and possibly speaking with a different adoption counselor. Knowing the organization well, something here just doesn't sit right with me.


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

ksammon said:


> i did that is the 1st place i went i got rejected bc am not married to my b/f


That reason the rescue gave is so wrong! Who in the world are these people? Do they really ever want to place an animal? Do they really think the dog cares whether you are married to your boyfriend or not?

Poodle Rescue of Houston Prerequisites:

What are the prerequisites to being considered as a potential adopter?
You must

Be 21 years of age 
Have a valid driver’s license or other photo ID and ID with your present address 
Be able to verify that you may have a pet where you live if renting or if living with parents or someone else 
Be able to show proof of pet deposit if one is required by your landlord 
Understand that when you adopt a dog you are making a commitment to love and care for that dog for the duration of its lifetime. Some small poodles live to be 18. 
Be willing and able to spend the time and money necessary to care for a pet including exercise, food, shelter, vet care, and grooming 
Provide the name, address and phone number of your current vet or the vet you will use should you be approved as an adopter 
Where are you located?

PRH does not ask if you are married, single, divorced or what. PRH does not say you must have a fenced yard. If you are a good person and will take care of the dog, what's not to approve!

I don't know where you live, but PRH has some standards right now:

Cody is a black standard poodle weighing fifty pounds. He was surrendered to Poodle Rescue of Houston by his owner who could no longer care for him. He has recently been shaved but you can tell from his head and beautiful ears how stunning he will be when his coat begins to grow out a bit. 

I believe there were two more black standards back in isolation when I was there this last weekend.


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Marcie said:


> That reason the rescue gave is so wrong! Who in the world are these people? Do they really ever want to place an animal? Do they really think the dog cares whether you are married to your boyfriend or not?
> 
> Poodle Rescue of Houston Prerequisites:
> 
> ...


CPR has one rule: 
They don't adopt to families with children under the age of 5

Each adoption case is handled on a strictly case by case basis. As a result, their adoption applicant is lengthy and thorough. However, there is NOT a question on the application about marital status. They perform a phone interview, and then a home inspection and this issue must have come up during one of those. 

ksammon, any new leads?


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Well, I am married, but when I adopted Lily it was just my name on the paperwork. They did ask about who else lived in the home and if we had children, fenced yard, etc. and they did a home check and vet check, but *I* was the one that adopted her. I think it's odd that being unmarried and living together would eliminate you from being able to adopt a dog from them. Very stupid rule. We adopted one of our previous dogs becuase his family was splitting up due to divorce. So just because a couple is married doesn't mean they won't give the dog up or fight over custody of the dog if they split up.


----------

